# Daiwa Emblem surf rod?



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

give me your thoughts and opinons. 11"4 xtrahvy model 5-8oz


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

gonefishin757 said:


> give me your thoughts and opinons. 11"4 xtrahvy model 5-8oz


I had one for 3 yrs and fished a blue yonder on it...(flea-fishing)
I was soooo happy with it I purchased another one....

Well this october as the it got light I made my 1st cast of the day with 4 ounces....
I THOUGHT I HADN'T put it together properly...
NOT!!!..
....I put it back together and REALLY BROKE IT ON THE SECOND CAST!!!

The female ferrel split completely....it was 3 yrs old....
Now I noticed that Daiwa has dis-continued them..

Took to to a local rod smith and he said NO WAY to fix it where I could trust it again....

BUT til it broke...I LOVED IT...caught a ton on it too....

IT AIN'T NO ROD for 8 ounces either.....5-6 is maxing it......I never threw over 5...


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Loner is right, I bought the team Daiwa version, (same Rod), broke it first week. They replaced it, but the rod is a lot lighter than rated. If you try to hit it with any weight at all, your gonna break it. Now if you are gonna stay light, I'd consider selling the one I have. It's only been used twice. It's in perfect condition.

Loner, if you still have the broken rod, I would suggest contacting Daiwa. They replaced mine with no questions asked.

Here's a link to the thread I posted back then.
http://www.pierandsurf.com/fishing-forum/showthread.php?t=60379&highlight=team+daiwa


----------



## robc22 (Oct 20, 2009)

*diawa rods*

I buddy of mine bought a saltiga rod and loves it....not a ballistic saltiga just a regular saltiga.....said it cost him $200


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

I have the 4-7 rod. Best rod for the money I have. Daiwa changes models every year or two. I also have two of their spinning rods. Great bite detection and they have caught a pile of fish. They hang in their with all of my custom rods.


----------



## gonefishin757 (Jul 17, 2009)

*um*

yea i got one i plan on using 6oz so i think ill be alright. if mine breaks ill let yall know hopefully it dosent of course. i cant wait too throw it.


----------

